# General > Pets Corner >  144cms or 14hh..????

## ClachanHope

This is proof to me that the world is just getting b***dy stupid.!!!  I read an advert for a Connemara pony for sale.
It said he was a gelding and 144cms high!!!!!!  
What the H is wrong with saying he was 14hh.???  That is how horses and ponies have been measured since the beginning of time.  It's a universal measurement for horses, and I'm sorry if you don't know what a hand is, then go and learn.!!!!!!  
I wouldn't buy a horse from someone who used cm to give it's size, cos I would immediately think that they know nothing about horses.
Why does everything have to change????

----------


## Kathy@watten

Lots of show classes are in cm now, and same for showjumpers...it's a sign of the times you need to know what each size is in cm as well as in hands and inches...just the way things are going, europe is all cm now!

----------


## wickchick

My take on this would be that the exact height of the pony is 144cm not 14hhs that would convert to 143cm. The height can important in breed classes.

122cm= 12hh
128cm= 12.2hh
133cm= 13hh
138cm= 13.2hh
143cm= 14hh
148cm= 14.2hh
153cm= 15hh
158cm= 15.2hh
163cm= 16hh
168cm= 16.2hh


Hope this helps.

----------


## Stefan

hh is just not as accurate as cm. Surely in the olden days all you needed to know was if you could jump on the horse without any aid and if you where on the horse your legs wouldn't touch the ground. I know I am pushing my luck here, but how many hands is 140.5cm?
People who measure in cm may be knowledgeable to the point where they can even convert hh to cm and back. How clever is that?
Ok, I am being sarcastic now. Better go to bed.

----------


## Hogfather

I am used to hands too (or inches at a push  :Smile: ), but I guess that's just me showing my age, lol! You must be showing yours too OP  :Wink:  (sorry if you are a young whippersnapper  :: )

----------


## cameroncara

It is all going mad, but my new yearling was lso measured in CM, on my understanding hh = 4 inches but then you would have to be great at maths to now how to convert inches to cm...ehhhh to much for my head lol x

----------


## Gronnuck

::  If it isn't broken there's surely no need to fix it!
As ClachanHope says, "I wouldn't buy a horse from someone who used cm to give it's size, cos I would immediately think that they know nothing about horses."
However I can see the reason for standardising measurements if someone was going to be trafficking horses in and out of Europe.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Has it been shown?  There was a huge scandal in the showing world a few years ago with officials being bribed to ignore the odd half inch and ever since any pony shown under BSPS rules has to have a JMB height certificate, which are done in cm - if the current owners have been showing in M&M classes, they're advertising the height on the certificate.

----------

